# What's your LEAST favourite substep of any cube?



## PeelingStickers (Aug 21, 2014)

No poll, there are too many...

L4E on 5x5 takes the cake for me, so many good times ruined......


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 21, 2014)

Parity

Or pre-PLL AUF


----------



## Chree (Aug 21, 2014)

First 4 Edges on any cube bigger than 5x5. So many choices!! And/or I can't find the pieces I'm looking for.

Edit: although, strangely, I love F4E on any cube bigger than 7x7. And I don't know why. Possibly because I care way less.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Corners on big cubes BLD. For speedsolving it's F2L, I've never quite managed to get it comfortable or consistent.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 21, 2014)

Non audio loop BLD memo. My letter pairs suck.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 21, 2014)

everything but the L2F on megaminx


----------



## Username (Aug 21, 2014)

F2L on 3x3. I hate it so much


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

LL. Everything about it. Especially PLL.


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 21, 2014)

First block on 3x3 and OLL parity on 4x4.


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 21, 2014)

CLL + U Center (Skewb)

I have a terrible hedge.


----------



## vd (Aug 21, 2014)

Tips on Pyraminx.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 21, 2014)

bigcubes reduction parity avoidance cycle tracing method


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 21, 2014)

Definetely LL on Megaminx and parities on 4x4


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 21, 2014)

Pure OLL
Shoot me


----------



## DavidCip86 (Aug 21, 2014)

Pyraminx last layer


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2014)

Layer on skewb, can't turn that stuff fast.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 21, 2014)

PLL. especially on big cubes. I just do not have the turn accuracy/speed for it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2014)

FB. too much thinking


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2014)

7x7 L4E


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 21, 2014)

The very first steps in Megaminx because I can't find pieces quickly.
Also, not really a substep, but all of skewb because I don't know how to turn it quickly.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 21, 2014)

OLL Parity (or any parity) on big cubes, mostly on 4x4, though.

I love 7x7, but L4E are a pain most of the time


----------



## Iggy (Aug 21, 2014)

Pyraminx tips


----------



## kcl (Aug 21, 2014)

Parity. No matter what cube it's on.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2014)

right now, yau(5? L4C is the same regardless) L4C on 5 through 7. Trying to learn ubercuber's method for it at the moment for 6 and 7, i'm still painfully awkward at it though...


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

That step on yau5 where you insert the first 2 F2L pairs.


----------



## Nihahhat (Aug 22, 2014)

AUF is horrible.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 22, 2014)

There is no doubt that everybody hates the first 3 cross edges of yau on 4x4. It just sucks and probably involves the most pausing of any stage on 4x4.

EDIT: Gotta agree with Antoine on this, too. 7x7 L4E is so annoying. I still think I'm doing something wrong xD


----------



## NotFastAtAll (Aug 22, 2014)

Pll recognition and oll execution


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 22, 2014)

First two centers on 7x7.. I suck.
(Also the star on Megaminx and cubeshape on sq-1).


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> There is no doubt that everybody hates the first 3 cross edges of yau on 4x4. It just sucks and probably involves the most pausing of any stage on 4x4.
> 
> EDIT: Gotta agree with Antoine on this, too. 7x7 L4E is so annoying. I still think I'm doing something wrong xD



Wut. That's *easy*. What I dislike is the last cross edge actually  Sometimes both pieces are sitting in the same inner layer, which is annoying.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 22, 2014)

Does 2x2 inspection count?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 22, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Wut. That's *easy*. What I dislike is the last cross edge actually  Sometimes both pieces are sitting in the same inner layer, which is annoying.



Yeah it's just an easier version of making a 1x3x4


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 22, 2014)

5bld central edges  

A useless amount of information to put into my head, i do them before centers but then there are a lot of restrictions when solving them with M2


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate OLL and PLL .


----------



## ZamHalen (Aug 22, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Pyraminx tips



I was going to say l4e on 5x5 but tips are the most annoying thing ever and can be really inconvenient at times.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 22, 2014)

Anything that requires hedges on Skewb. 

And centers-to-edges transition on big cubes.

And I hate wing memo for 4bld, not being able to find an unsolved wing when you have a cycle break is the worst.

And also that moment when you look at the timer and realize it didn't start is pretty bad too


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Aug 22, 2014)

sq1 parity


----------



## CLL Smooth (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd solve ZZ if I could skip EOline


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 22, 2014)

vd said:


> Tips on Pyraminx.



This.
Increases my times by 30-40% because I'm so bad at them.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably the second block. Good thing I don't use Roux then.


----------



## szalejot (Aug 22, 2014)

While solving "normal" - first pair. I have difficulties with spotting good pair during cross solving.
On 3BLD - I think corner twists: very often I have DNF because I twisted corner wrong way.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate cross. I suck terribly at cross building and often times I still end up accidentally making the cross wrong. I think the only reason why I'm sub-15 is because of my faster LL.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 22, 2014)

Mega PLL - slow 2 look algs or even slower 1 look algs
Pyraminx tips - Sub 4 without, barely sub 6 when 4 twisted corners
Feet LL - I actually enjoy F2L, but I hate executing algorithms with feet
3x3 stage on 6x6 and 7x7 - Why is it so slow?  

I used to hate F3E for Yau on 4x4, but it has gotten a lot smoother


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably second pair. I also don't like LL but that's only because I suck at it, at least when timing. Otherwise it'd be fine.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 22, 2014)

Square-1 cubeshape, CO, EO, CP, and EP.
Pyra tips, obviously.
Giga L20E is the worst though.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 22, 2014)

Transitioning from step 4b to 4c (Roux LSE). To be honest, it is not _that_ big of a deal, but I've built up some very bad habits here. Trying to hammer these 4c prediction/look-ahead techniques into my mind is turning out to be a nightmare...


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 22, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> Transitioning from step 4b to 4c (Roux LSE). To be honest, it is not _that_ big of a deal, but I've built up some very bad habits here. Trying to hammer these 4c prediction/look-ahead techniques into my mind is turning out to be a nightmare...



i was like that too. i was in and out of trying to learn lookahead techniques and my bad habits about 5 times before it clicked.


----------



## GuRoux (Aug 22, 2014)

cmll.


----------



## Fawn (Aug 22, 2014)

Definitely the F4E on 7x7. I love the event, but the first edges are just me struggling to find pieces. After the first four, all is well.

Also BLD Corner twists. It was parity for a long time, but I finally got used to dealing with it, so it's oretty easy. Twisted corners, however, are pure evil. I can't seem to be consistent at finding which corners must be twised, and it what way.


----------

